# Golden Pushy Behavior Alpha dog



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

What specifically are you having problems with? All I got was that you think she considers herself the alpha lol...... What does she do that makes you think that


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is some examples.

First of all she pushes her way in the door. When people come over she is very happy to see someone but is unaware of the people around her or my wife's doc-hound and wags her tail knocking him.

She just basicly out of excitement some times bulldozes over the other two. 
Sometimes almost clumsy in a way. If my older one Maggie is laying down she sometimes will run right into her or walk all over her just to get my attention. 

They both sleep next to me and in the am's she sometimes gets so excited she's stepping all over my older one who is a bit slow to get up. But its normal she's older and like I call it a senor citizen

I guess the best way of putting it is that she is always competing for attention. Grate it that probably some of it is normal.

But I really would like her to be genital especially around my wife's Dachshund. He just had back surgery and is very tender. So I would like to teach Missy to be a little more settled around him. Natural that she's young age but her pushing her way trying to be the center of attention I think has become a little much.

No sure what to do about this. I hope I make a little sense here.
Things like she will just barrel in the door and around the other to to put her head or be the first.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

This is just an update everyone


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Definitely try some mild NILF- Nothing In Life Is Free. She must "work" for anything she pushes for. Sit before eating, down-stay before going out a door or getting on a bed/petted etc.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeper I hear you there. She's very good with basic's but trying to get her to be a little more genital around my others.

Maybe I should post a video of it if I an catch one.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

I have her sit before eating coming inside. I even have her go in last when coming inside because she pushes her way though


----------

